# Ford 3000 transmission



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I was doing PM on a 1967 Ford 3000 diesel with 8 speed transmission. I went to check the transmission fluid by removing check plug. Milky (watery) fluid poured out. I assume that rain water is leaking in but transmission fluid is not leaking out. I will change the easy gasket below gear shifter. Is there anything else I should worry about for this type of leak?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There is a possibility that it could be condensation in the transmission that's causing the contamination of the oil.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Does your tractor sleep out in the rain or does it have a roof over its head. If it has a roof it's probably condensation like Pogo mentioned.
Rain Water can get in through the shifter boots, the transmission cover where the shift leavers are or the fill plug


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

My poor tractor sleeps in the rain. After I exchange the fluid, replace the gasket, boots, and safety switch, I will try to keep it covered with a tarp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

JGPenfield said:


> My poor tractor sleeps in the rain. After I exchange the fluid, replace the gasket, boots, and safety switch, I will try to keep it covered with a tarp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


Just covered, not wrapped in the tarp, or it'll rust, flake and peel........


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

pogobill said:


> Just covered, not wrapped in the tarp, or it'll rust, flake and peel........


What do you mean by wrapped vs just covered? Maybe I need a carport cover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

JGPenfield said:


> What do you mean by wrapped vs just covered? Maybe I need a carport cover.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


If you cover your tractor with a tarp and tie it so the air can't circulate around it, it may rust on you. Covering it is great, keeps hoses from being exposed to the elements and keeps rain water from getting into the engine and transmission, etc. Just make sure it's not covered air tight. I have a cover that goes over my 8N. Keeps it a bit dry and covered.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

What is the name of that track setup? Can't remember. The 'old fella' had a set on his 8n when I was 10 or 11.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Blackhawk Half-Tracks by the ARPS corporation


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Blackhawks is it!!


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

pogobill said:


> If you cover your tractor with a tarp and tie it so the air can't circulate around it, it may rust on you. Covering it is great, keeps hoses from being exposed to the elements and keeps rain water from getting into the engine and transmission, etc. Just make sure it's not covered air tight. I have a cover that goes over my 8N. Keeps it a bit dry and covered.
> View attachment 45609


I noticed that the cheap plastic tarps at Tractor Supply said they were not meant for farm equipment. The much more expensive tarps made of canvas that breathed were the ones recommended for farm machinery. Tractoring is expensive. I like that cover. Is it canvas and did you custom fit it yourself?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The cover is canvas and it was manufactured specifically for the "N" series tractor. It would probably be best and cheaper to pick up a canvas tarp at TSC or Princess Auto and if you get the width and length close to what you measure on your tractor, I would work just as well, I suspect. Plus it will have the eyes along the edges to tie it down.
You could use this cover configuration as a guide to measure for your cover.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks Pogobill. If I had enough energy, I would cut and sew. But instead, I will get two canvas tarps, one in front of muffler and one behind and secure with bungee cords. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Mine was the same way . Looked like milk . I drained to all out and washed it diesel fuel .


----------



## eddie voss (Oct 9, 2017)

JGPenfield said:


> I was doing PM on a 1967 Ford 3000 diesel with 8 speed transmission. I went to check the transmission fluid by removing check plug. Milky (watery) fluid poured out. I assume that rain water is leaking in but transmission fluid is not leaking out. I will change the easy gasket below gear shifter. Is there anything else I should worry about for this type of leak?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


I had the same problem with a borrowed tractor several years ago. I drained the milky fluid went to town and purchased ford fluid for the transmission. Well when I opened the new ford fluid the birds flew, the dogs ran under the house and the neighbors were peaking around the house! The dadgum new fluid was milky with black/brown chunks floating in the new fluid! The ford dealer said that is the way it is, so for about 75 dollars I was schooled! no water or condensation that is just the way it is.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

The fluid I put in is clear yellow and not milky. It is Traveller universal tractor fluid. The old fluid looked like this.








The seal on the top cover was bad. I replaced it and will keep it covered. I don’t think the hydraulic fluid should look milky unless there is water in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## eddie voss (Oct 9, 2017)

Think what you want but if you talk to a ford tractor service man he will tell you that some of the ford tractor fluids look like milk with pieces of something that helped the gears. I to went down the road you did and spent a LOT of unnecessary money. Why ford did this I do not know. 
I will also tell you that I have 1140 RTV Kubota that is noticeably weaker with Travler (UTD oil) than Kubota UTV oil. These two things I can testify to from experience. Experience from cutting powerline ROWs and extensive road building 30 plus years.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

Eddie,
The fluid you use might be milky white when you added to your tractor. The fluid I used is always clear amber until It mixes with water. I had drained it and refilled it in the past. Traveller has the specs for 134D. New Holland fluid is up to 134H and is way overpriced. The leaking gasket and rain were the obvious culprits. If a new gasket and tarp does not keep it clear after a year, I will repost a pic of what it looks like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

We used a product that was called Aquacent, which was a water based emulsion for the hydraulics in underground mining equipment. It was milky in colour and was used because it wouldn't burn if a piece of equipment caught fire down in the depths!


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

Here is my poor mans tarp. Just two 6x8 canvas tarps from tractor supply meant for covering farm equipment. I say poor mans tarp because they are not custom fitted, yet they cost $38 a piece. Way more expensive than plastic tarps. I might need a third one for the back of the tractor. I hope I stay motivated to always place theses tarps back on. I tried parking it in a tent, but it is a diesel and I would get asphyxiated before I could get it out of the tent. I tried venting the exhaust with pvc pipe but it melted so I gave up on the tent idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

The tarps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, it's covered! I would try turning the tarp so it runs lengthwise along the tractor and use a couple of bungee cords to keep it in place. You pretty much just need to keep the water (rain) off of the transmission and any place that has a dipstick. You don't really need to cover all of the grill if you can gain a little slack to cover the seat area.
Glad to see that rain cap on the exhaust pipe. For added insurance in a rain storm, you can add a can over top of the rain cap to keep the water out... especially for long term storage if you like.
Those tarps are a good price, not like the fool price I paid for my tractor cover!


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

That will do the trick. Make sure to secure the tarps


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

Here is my upgraded tarp coverage. I really need to make a pole barn. The tarps arent that hard to place, but you dont do it ons sunny day and the next day it rains. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

